# The right way to recon my igf lr3



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone who has ran igf lr3 with success dumb down exactly how to recon this stuff..... I put in 4ml of sterile water and Im running 50mcgs a day every day till it run out....about 20 days. I'm confused because some people think using sterile water is not effective.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggy1333 said:


> Can someone who has ran igf lr3 with success dumb down exactly how to recon this stuff..... I put in 4ml of sterile water and Im running 50mcgs a day every day till it run out....about 20 days. I'm confused because some people think using sterile water is not effective.


 

Here is a great peptide calculater for your needs Calculator

I use bac water as i use my igf up fast.but it will last longer if you use aa

pepsource.com has great aa


----------

